# Tractor Restoration Champ



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Texas teen....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/for-tractor-restoration-champ-fourth-times-the-charm-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Wish I had his patience.......


----------

